# Ohio River Sauger



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I fished last nite from 5 - 8 pm below Meldahl dam for sauger. Fishing was S L O W!!! There was 3 in the boat and only 4 sauger caught and 1 white bass. Only one keeper around 14". Fishing with silver buddies, spoons and jigs. No minnows. Has anyone been catching any sauger on the Big O? If so, early morning, mid day, or late afternoon, nite? What has been a good pattern, with minnows/without? I have been hearing mixed reports here and there. Some doing well, some not. I haven't been doing any good at all. Please give some feedback, I need some THERAPY bad!
Thanks,
Bassky


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Bassky did you see any skipjacks being caught?

Larry


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I find fishing from 11 pm on is best


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Been slow for me this year fishing with jig and plastic.Have seen a few nice stringers caught on shiners.
Jake


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Today Was A Great Day On The Water. Fished Below The Dam Caught Some Very Nice Sauger!!!! All On Blade Baits. All Of Us Had A Blast Today... Also Caught Some Crappie Too.... THATS MY FUTURE WIFE AND FATHER IN-LAW!!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

^That is a BIG crappie!

I fish Pike Island but I do good with cranks all night peaking at sunrise.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I prefer the night bite too while fishing for sauger


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great photo skeet. I hear they are starting to bite in the Cinci area


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

hopefully things pick up after this rain.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Fishman, The Fishing Is Has Been Good. We Have Just Had To Travel A Little Longer Just To Find Them.. We limited out the 3 days we were out and the other boats did as well,that fished around us.There were more catfish caught than I have seen in the past. Many were small,with one nice flathead.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Have any of you notice the 3 inch drum in the stomach contents of the 17 to 22 inch saugers . The drum must of had a heck of a hatch this year , they are good for something .


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

What are the saugeye limits on the O.R?


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

napsax said:


> What are the saugeye limits on the O.R?


I aint 100% but i think its 6 (singly or in aggregate w/ sauger & walleye). check out the dnr website to be sure.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The Ohio limit is 10 on the river 6 any other body of water in Ohio .


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

Skeet your future wife needs a nap, she looks sleepy...


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

corkster_00 said:


> Skeet your future wife needs a nap, she looks sleepy...


 Yes she was!!!!!!!


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

Guess I'll hunt for my limit next week on Thursday my off day 'cause I got skunked this week from Meldahl's bank. I did notice a lot of sea gulls over on the Kentucky side by the sand. I may need my boat this week for sure. LOL


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds so familiar, haha; JUST KIDDING THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST YEAR EVERRRRRR.


----------

